# [NetQmail] Échec d'envoi d'un e-mail avec "Mutt" [Résolu]

## Francois

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous pour faire part du problème auquel je suis confronté. Après avoir installé "NetQmail", j'ai configuré le fichier servercert.cnf et installer la configuration. J'ai un utilisateur "francois" que j'ai rajouté dans les fichiers suivants pour qu'il reçoive les messages destinés à "root":

• .qmail-root

• .qmail-postmaster

• .qmail-mailer-deamon

J'ai bien démarré mon service de distribution de "NetQmail" en utilisant la commande /etc/init.d/svscan start.

Puis, j'ai testé le fonctionnement de "NetQmail" par l'intermédiaire des commandes suivantes:

• qmail-inject francois << EOF

• Test 

• EOF

NB: À noter que je me suis connecté en "ssh" sur mon serveur de messagerie en local ssh francois@localhost.

Seulement, lorsque je vais voir avec mon client de messagerie, il m'indique qu'il n'a pas pu délivré mon message à l'utilisateur:

```
  1     Jan 19 MAILER-DAEMON@ge  failure notice

   2     Jan 19 MAILER-DAEMON@ge  failure notice

   3     Jan 19 MAILER-DAEMON@ge  failure notice

   4     Jan 19 MAILER-DAEMON@ge  failure notice

   5     Jan 19 MAILER-DAEMON@ge  failure notice

```

Quand je vais voir un message, voici ce qui est à l'intérieur:

```
Return-Path: <#@[]>

Delivered-To: francois@gentoo2

Received: (qmail 8131 invoked by alias); 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

Delivered-To: postmaster@gentoo2

Received: (qmail 8128 invoked for bounce); 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

Date: 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

From: MAILER-DAEMON@gentoo2

To: postmaster@gentoo2

Subject: failure notice

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at gentoo2.

I tried to deliver a bounce message to this address, but the bounce bounced!

<francois@gentoo2.gentoo2>:

Sorry, I couldn't find any host named gentoo2.gentoo2. (#5.1.2)

--- Below this line is the original bounce.

Return-Path: <>

Received: (qmail 8126 invoked for bounce); 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

Date: 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

From: MAILER-DAEMON@gentoo2

To: francois@gentoo2.gentoo2

Subject: failure notice

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at gentoo2.

I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.

This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<francois@gentoo2.gentoo2>:

Sorry, I couldn't find any host named gentoo2.gentoo2. (#5.1.2)

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <francois@gentoo2.gentoo2>

Received: (qmail 8124 invoked by uid 1000); 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

Date: 19 Jan 2011 13:07:04 -0000

Message-ID: <20110119130704.8123.qmail@gentoo2>

From: francois@gentoo2.gentoo2

Cc: recipient list not shown: ;

Test

```

Il faut savoir que mon fichier "hosts" est configuré de la manière suivante:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

192.168.1.104   gentoo1 vm1

192.168.1.107   gentoo2 vm2

```

Je ne comprends pas d'où venir l'erreur? Faut-il absolument appartenir à un domaine pour faire fonctionner "NetQmail" (même en local)?

Si vous avez besoin d'autres informations n'hésitez pas à me demander.

Merci d'avance et à bientôt.Last edited by Francois on Tue Jan 25, 2011 2:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Francois

Un petit UP? S'il vous plaît?   :Sad: 

----------

## Francois

Toujours personne???

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller dans mes recherches  :Question: 

Merci d'avance...

----------

## freezby

Cette doc semble correspondre a ce que tu souhaites faire : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/qmail-howto.xml

Peut-être as-tu sauter une étape.

----------

## Francois

Tout d'abord, je te remercie de ta réponse. Ce tutoriel est celui que j'ai choisi pour mettre en place "NetQmail" sur Gentoo. Et je ne comprends pas d'où ces erreurs peuvent bien venir  :Question: 

----------

## guilc

commence par utiliser des vrais domaines.

Ici, voyant arriver un domaine incomplet (pas de "." dedans, pas d'extension, rien, donc interprété comme un nom de machine), l'un des éléments de la chaine tente d'autocompléter le domaine (ajouter le domaine au nom de machine seul) : gentoo2 => gentoo2.gentoo2

----------

## Francois

Merci de ta réponse guilc, en utilisant de vrais domaines, je reçois parfaitement mon e-mail sans message d'erreur. Seulement en suivant le tutoriel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/qmail-howto.xml, il effectue le test sans domaines existants et cela provoque les messages d'erreurs comme illustré ci-dessus. "Topic" RÉSOLU!!!

----------

